# Zu geringe Downloadleistung mit Powerline



## _chris_ (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
heute ist mein TP Link TL-PA251 gekommen. Ich habe alles angeschlossen und einen Speedtest gemacht. Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd:

Speedtest: Ihre Auswertung

Wir haben eine 16k Leitung und die durchschnittliche Leistung liegt bei 11k. Ich bin also rund 50 langsamer. Was ist da los?

Unser Provider ist Arcor. Die Rezessionen sind ja nicht so berauschend wie ich eben gelesen habe.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich mehr Leistung bekommen kann?


----------



## robbe (14. Dezember 2011)

Versuch mal irgendwas von nem schnellen Server zu laden, Speedtests sollte man nicht vertrauen. Schau mal was bei mir raus kommt, ich hab ne 100k Leitung: Speedtest: Ihre Auswertung

Wie alt sind eure Stromleitungen, ist das Teil an einer einzelnen Steckdose?


----------



## _chris_ (14. Dezember 2011)

Ok mach ich gleich. 
Die Stromleitungen sind max. 15 Jahre alt.
Direkt neben dem Stecker ist noch eine Steckdose, allerdings ist dort nichts eingesteckt.

Edit:
Für 10MB brauche ich 15s.
Für 100MB brauche ich 154s passt also der Wert.


----------



## robbe (14. Dezember 2011)

154s / 100mb = 1,54mb/s * 8 = 12,32mbit

Stimmt also mit deiner üblichen Geschwindigkeit überein.


----------



## _chris_ (14. Dezember 2011)

Warum mal 8?


----------



## robbe (14. Dezember 2011)

1 Byte = 8Bit

Wenn du also mit 1,54 mbyte/s runterlädst, entspricht das 12 Mbit.


----------



## _chris_ (14. Dezember 2011)

Ah ja stimmt . Ist das ein normaler Wert bei einem 200MB/s Adapter? Oder kann ich den Wert noch verbessern.


----------



## robbe (14. Dezember 2011)

Du müsstest dich mal per LAN Kabel an den Router hängen und schauen, wie schnell du da lädts. Wenn du da auch auf etwa 12 Mbit kommst, dann ist das einfach das maximum was deine Leitung hergibt.
Da kann dann auch der beste Adapter nichts dran ändern.


Um herauszufinden wieviel dein Adapter wirklich schafft, müsstest du einen anderen Rechner per Kabel an den Router hängen und dann zwischen den beiden Rechnern eine Datei übers Netzwerk übertragen.


----------



## _chris_ (14. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem an den Roter anschließen kann ich mal machen.
Naja das wichtigste ist das ich jetzt eine stabile Verbindung habe, beim Online-Spielen hat das so genervt wenn man sich auch einmal nicht mehr bewegen konnte.
Und Net TV is auch ganz nett .

Achja, ich hab aus dem Powerlanadapater bei mir ein Kabeln in einen Switch und dann von da aus in meinen Laptop und den TV. Ich könnte auch mal direkt aus der Dose testen. Alltag wird aber sein das ich TV und Laptop immer angeschlossen haben werde. Dazu kommen dann noch PS3 und eventuell ein Reciever mit dem ich Internetradio hören kann.
Wird das dann meine Leistung vierteln? Wobei ich eh nie alles auf einmal nutzen werde. Aber rein theoretisch.


----------



## danomat (14. Dezember 2011)

Deine Rechnung ist falsch. 10mb in 15s sind 0,67 MB/s = 5,3Mbit und nicht 12


----------



## robbe (14. Dezember 2011)

Oh man du hast recht. Ich glaub ich war heut zu lang auf Arbeit.

Dann schließ mal deinen Rechner direkt an den Adapter an. 5 Mbit wären doch etwas sehr wenig.


----------

